# 68 orange Krate



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 21, 2018)

Selling a rough 68 orange Krate local pick up around Los Angeles
600 ill post pics in morning 

*Moved from FOR SALE FORUM - NOT FOR SALE PER @lemonpeelerman


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 22, 2018)

Please send pics thx


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 22, 2018)

Im down the road from you,in Ventura. Pix,kodishk@yahoo.com yes,i can pick her up![emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## KeithB (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Selling a rough 68 orange Krate local pick up around Los Angeles
> 600 ill post pics in morning



Send you a PM last night.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## KeithB (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> View attachment 906204View attachment 906205



Also first two letters of serial please?


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

everything is gummed up rolls doesn't shift cables are real dry. Needs servicing and lots of love.


----------



## KeithB (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> everything is gummed up rolls doesn't shift cables are real dry. Needs servicing and lots of love.



OK thanks. Serial number? Looking for a JDXXXXX


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

LD38xxx
Looks like Nov 68


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 22, 2018)

Wouldn’t a 68 have come without a front fender?


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

No this fender was added.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> No this fender was added.



Transisistion,Christmas bike,hence the seat and fender.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice call so seat was solid orange?


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Nice call so seat was solid orange?



Yup. Late 68 could have a front fender,and also one of the bent shifter's,too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 22, 2018)

And Orange line slick.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 22, 2018)

Front fender isnt correct,grips,seat,shifter knob,and sest doesn't look like it was ever orange. Good start for a 1st year orange.[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

Shifter knob and or shifter looks like it’s from something else . But still a great deal for a rough krate.  If I keep it I do have 69 bent shifter for it.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

So the fender would be like a 69


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Shifter knob and or shifter looks like it’s from something else . But still a great deal for a rough krate.  If I keep it I do have 69 bent shifter for it.



If it had the 69 bent shifter, it would be the early 69 bent, with a rounded ball handle. They made 2 styles in 69.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 22, 2018)

69 had the bent,ball shifter,sept/oct wasnt unusual to see the standard stik,with the slots,and regular handle,with the 5 on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2018)

The serial number was stamped a while before the frame was built and this bike probably sold as a 69.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 22, 2018)

And yeah I looked at the seat again and the grips and they are original there an ugly orange reddish color like blood orange color


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> And yeah I looked at the seat again and the grips and they are original there an ugly orange reddish color like blood orange color



You can make  out the white Schwinn  stripes on the back of the seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> And yeah I looked at the seat again and the grips and they are original there an ugly orange reddish color like blood orange color




Grips are not Schwinn issue.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 22, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Grips are not Schwinn issue.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> View attachment 906413




Geeze, just setting the seller straight. Did you read his comment I quoted?........................................... Nope.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 23, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Geeze, just setting the seller straight. Did you read his comment I quoted?........................................... Nope.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

Pulling sale


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

Not for sale Thanks\


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

Decided to clean bike up took it all apart and re-powder coated frame today


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

Just put it together the way it supposed to be and keep it in my collection


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Re-powder coat? These frames were painted with enamel originally. V/r Shawn


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

Yep I knew that thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

Since it has a November serial number I'm curious if it was a 68 model. Now that it's torn down, what's the crank cast date? The Nov. 27, 1961 Corvette 5 speeds have had 1962 dated cranks.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ll  check


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 23, 2018)

Yep 68


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 24, 2018)

Maybe I am a little late to the muscle bike game but I am larning...

I didn't see $600 there...


----------



## stoney (Nov 24, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Decided to clean bike up took it all apart and re-powder coated frame today
> View attachment 906793




Looking forward to seeing the progress. I love '68 Orange Krates. Good call on keeping it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 24, 2018)

i think the correct seat is white with orange stripes and orange circled "S". i have a n.o.s. seat for this bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 24, 2018)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Nice call so seat was solid orange?



To the best of my knowledge, the seat is white with orange stripes with a circled "S". i have a n.o.s. seat for this bike.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks I feel like I’m getting hammered here a little bit rough crowd


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 24, 2018)

Don't worry about any B.S. comments, it's your bike, enjoy it and do with it what you like.


----------



## All bikes (Nov 24, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> If it had the 69 bent shifter, it would be the early 69 bent, with a rounded ball handle. They made 2 styles in 69.




69’ actually had 3 styles of the shifter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnray (Nov 24, 2018)

got to wonder how someone put a rear fender on the front


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 24, 2018)

All bikes said:


> 69’ actually had 3 styles of the shifter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What's the third?


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah when I pulled it off it was a 16 inch rear stingray fender Someone just poked a hole in it


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 25, 2018)

every one's got to be the critic!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 26, 2018)

*Critical About Basically Everything.  
Just restore it like it's your own bike.  
Oh wait, it is  *


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 26, 2018)

i would not restore the bike. take some marvels mystery oil and wipe down all the painted surfaces. it really brings out the patina. their only original once. i have a 68 orange rat krate that i did the marvels treatment to  and it looks really  good for a 50 year old bike. cruz on!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2018)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> *Critical About Basically Everything.
> Just restore it like it's your own bike.
> Oh wait, it is  *



Only thing is once you powder coat it you can't restore it. You can call it refurbished or whatever but not restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Only thing is once you powder coat it you can't restore it. You can call it refurbished or whatever but not restored. V/r Shawn




Restore def: repair, fix, mend, refurbish, recondition, rehabilitate, rebuild, reconstruct, remodel, overhaul, redevelop, renovate;
Pick one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2018)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> Restore def: repair, fix, mend, refurbish, recondition, rehabilitate, rebuild, reconstruct, remodel, overhaul, redevelop, renovate;
> Pick one.



Nice try but those are synonyms. The actual definition which you neglected to cite is:  Restore--Repair or renovate (a building, work of art, etc.) so as to return it to its original condition. In this case that would mean enamel paint, screened guard, correct chrome and cad plating, etc... . Schwinn never used powder coat on any Krate. V/r Shawn


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice try but those are synonyms. The actual definition which you neglected to cite is:  Restore--Repair or renovate (a building, work of art, etc.) so as to return it to its original condition. In this case that would mean enamel paint, screened guard, correct chrome and cad plating, etc... . Schwinn never used powder coat on any Krate. V/r Shawn



Synonym: Having the same meaning.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> Synonym: Having the same meaning.



Ok I give--you can powdercoat, put whatever on it and call it restored--but it ain't.


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok I give--you can powdercoat, put whatever on it and call it restored--but it ain't.




So, we can apply this same logic to any 1930's-1950's bike repainted using anything other than alkyd or nitrocellulose resin paint products. Just want to be clear in case I ever decide to 'restore' anything.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 27, 2018)

REALLY


----------



## Krater (Nov 27, 2018)

The rear brake caliper looks strange too, like maybe not Weinmann.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 27, 2018)

Do what you are doing and ignore all the BS. That bike was screaming for a refinish and it will look great when it is done. I understand that a nice original paint bike should be left alone, but come on folks, rust is rust. Karates should shine and sparkle, not look like they just survived the apocalypse.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2018)

What is the easiest bike to restore?--a Schwinn. Why? Because these have been studied to death and parts are usually readily available--although not necessarily cheap! What is the hardest bike to restore?--a Schwinn. Why? Because these have been studied to death and if you use a split lock washer under the chain guard nut instead of the correct external tooth lock washer you'll get called out for it! Seriously its your bike and whatever you decide to do is your business. Your work so far looks pretty good and I'm sure it will be a sharp looking bike. If you decide to sell you can call it restored, refurbished, etc... and prospective buyers can make up their mind. V/r Shawn


----------



## KevinM (Nov 28, 2018)

That is a Suntour stick shifter.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a original paint 68 Krate. What did it cost to powder coat the frame?


----------

